# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Sub-forum changes - UWP

## brad jones

I'm making a few changes to the title and description of this forum. We will expand the information to include Universal Windows Platform as that is where Metro and other topics have evolved towards.

Brad!

----------

